# Legendary Monsters



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I was browsing through my Collectors Edition of the 8th Ed Rule book, and came across some interesting ideas. Page 400+ odd had an interesting bit. It mentioned "Legendary" monsters and great machines, like the "Lighter-Than-Air Warship", Chaos Mammoth and the Doom Machine.

Now I was reading the info on making your own Legendary monsters... and it mentioned some cool sounding monsters. Like the Black-Sea Kraken and the one I liked the sound of the most....

The Megasaur from Lustria. Now, what I was confused about was, I thought the Carnosaur was the biggest and best predator in Lustrias jungle. Now, a Megasaur... sounds... well mega! So, anybody got any ideas on if this is actually a bigger and badder Dino and a carnovore, or is it a herbivore, something like a brachiosaurus?

If it is a carnivore.... would it be something like a Spinosarus? Or a Gigatosaurus?

I believe there is a Megasaur (or something similar) in 40k for the Tau.

Anybody else have any legendary monster wishes?


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

The Megasaur and Carnosaur are both mentioned in the old Epic (Codex: Titanicus) for Knight worlds, which I wrote a story about 

I'd assume they're interchangeable.

Megasaurs are implied to be herbivore herds that are bred for their meat to feed the vast populations of the Imperium. They're hunted by Carnosaurs, against which Knights are used in defence.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought that the biggest creature in Lustria was the Thunder Lizard. Apparently I heard that no other creature eats them and they are so big they can even make the Slann soil themselves.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

this achually sparked quite an interest with me recently, I want GW or FW to release models for thunder lizards and stuff


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I thought that the biggest creature in Lustria was the Thunder Lizard. Apparently I heard that no other creature eats them and they are so big they can even make the Slann soil themselves.


Last time I checked, the term 'Thunder Lizard' simply referred to any whacking great massive reptile that inhabits Lustria, although they're usually shown as some kind of brachiosaur, although they're probably closer to an ultrasaur (which is a whacking great brachiosaur, IIRC). And of course, these 'brachiosaurs' are carnivorous. Never heard of 'Megasaurs', they're probably an invention of Mr. Ward, but at any rate Carnosaurs have never been the biggest thing in Lustria, and I've never thought of them as an apex predator.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No to huge great fuck off models. I want more like the plague toads, the empire captain on foot, and the chaos dwarves. Variant models to use in game. The spectacular stuff we currently have enough of. The variants I much prefer - i.e new Steam Tank hull weapons, Weapon/Shield/Head swaps, and then medium scale models, similar to a Vulture, like the Demi lancer.

Fuck the thunder lizard, I want nurgle mutated chaos warriors, slaanesh marauders, khornate beastmen, and tzeentchian cultists. I want sculpted Knight iconography from Ostermark, and state troop heraldry from Ostland. I want a character similar to Archaon, like Kazyk is, like Tyrion. Centrepiece without being board dominating.

Far more character in them than there is in say the Greater Daemons or Great Drakes.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I was just interested in what the 8th Ed rule book said. The thing is, the Carnosaur has the "Ultimate Predator" rule... saying it can take on everything in the Jungle. It does mention that they sometimes band together to take on a creature that intimidates them. I mean, I love big models, they make great centre pieces. I've always wanted to do a IG army just so I can build Baneblade. I love the Carnosaur figure.

The thing is, Lizardmen are missing "Fighty" heroes. They have Kroq-Gar and a generic Oldblood/ScarVet, but apart from that, nothing really smashy. I mean, Empire has Steam Tanks, High Elves have Dragons... Dark Elves have Dragons, Manticores and Hydras... Skaven have Plague Bell and various fun weapons. I'd just love, I dunno, maybe a super rare predator to be invented. I mean Arcadons and Thunder Lizards are one thing, but I'm thinking of, maybe a huge dino, maybe like Spinosaurus, with two heads or something.

Tough, Strong and high wounds, but slow and easy to hit. Maybe something like

M: 4 WS: 5 BS: 0 S: 7 T: 6 W: 6 I: 2 A: 2 LD: 5

Two Heads: Each head attacks once (Total 2 attacks, as profile) with huge jaws and teeth. The damage each bite does is immense, each unsaved wound is turned into D3 wounds.

Nigh Uncontrollable: The temper of this beast is so great that even an ancient Saurus struggles to regain in control: At the start of every movement phase, roll a Leadership test. If passed, the rider remains in control, can continue as normal. If failed, the creature overpowers the rider as he struggles to regain control. The creature gains Random Movement, roll a D6 to see where it lands. However, if the creature is within 12" of a Slann, the Slann attempts to calm the beast using it's mind. The creature may use the Slann's leadership for the test.

Pin Cushion: So large is the creature that missle troops have almost no problem in finding their mark. All missle troops, including War Machines gain +2 to hit. In addition, all War Machines gain an extra Strength when firing at the creature, due to the fact vulnerable areas are larger and easier to hit.

Scaly Skin +3

Enchanted Plates: The creature is covered in Slann and Skink priest enchanted Obsidian plating. While it is not as strong as the metals used by other races, the enchantments cause enemies close to the creature to become dizzy and disorientated. All units within 6" of the creature have -2 to hit. Heavy Armor.

See, while it'd rule in melee, it would be easy prey for missle troops.


----------

